# Xtant a6001 class d amp



## carter1010 (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone know what the current draw of an Xtant A6001 should be when the remote wire is connected and there is no speaker connected to the amp? Should a 10 amp fuse be adequate for testing purposes or does this amp possibly have a higher current draw at start up.


----------

